# General > Events, field trips and gatherings >  My contribution of photos for aquarama 2011

## Jucino

Hi guys, just wanna share some photos I've took from AQ 2011... pardon if they picture quality is bad eh.. still learning =D

----------


## Jucino



----------


## Jucino



----------


## Jucino



----------


## Jucino



----------


## Jucino



----------


## Jucino



----------


## Jucino



----------


## Jucino



----------


## Jucino



----------


## Jucino

Last post for pictures.. hope you guys enjoyed them =D Good job to all organisers of AQ , hope to see more of such events and more awareness for the hobby!!!

----------


## Pappu

Nice Pictures . :Smile:

----------


## Kenng

Superb pictures, thank you for the efforts and sharing.

----------


## zacks

omg........amazing pictures........thanks for sharing it would be very nice to see you picture more......

i was there too but saw your amazing picture.....make me like some different event lol....... :Very Happy:

----------


## ZackZhou

The 1st picture of flowerhorn is superb. Look like it's dancing!

----------


## siraj

DSC00295.jpgDSC00296.jpgDSC00297.jpgDSC00299.jpgDSC00300.jpg

----------


## SeahSengYong

Thanks for sharing.

----------


## siraj

DSC00290.jpgDSC00291.jpgDSC00292.jpgDSC00293.jpgDSC00294.jpg

----------


## joewosh

Great photos.

----------


## rage

Bro, Awesome! so many photos,thanks for sharing.

----------


## chumzhujun

A pity that there is no shrimp...

----------


## Aquaja

So nice!!!!! Thanks for sharing!!!

----------


## jayjay

> 


are these flowerhorns?

----------


## GuppyLover

Those are rams if I am not mistaken. I love the yellow betta! nice fin and colour. *drool*

----------


## IrcKnight

Bro,thanks for sharing.

----------


## jayjay

> Those are rams if I am not mistaken. I love the yellow betta! nice fin and colour. *drool*


Thanks! They look like thai silks  :Smile:

----------


## allblacks

I wonder if Aquarama is only held once every 2 years ? 
I missed 2011's event and googled that the next one will only be 30May to 2 June 2013... darned.

----------


## Shadow

Yea it every 2 years. Normally odd year is aquarama and even year is aquafair which is at kl

----------


## yeeseng

> are these flowerhorns?


it's electric blue ram. there is another type where it has some stripe and abit of yellow on it's body is call balloon ram

----------


## jonachin

nice fishes...

----------

